# Good morning All



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

I am back in the land of the living not the waking dead ! medication is helping my sanity  Hope you have a great day .....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hope you have a great day too Val! The weather has picked up, the birds are singing and the gardening needs doing!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hope you have a great day too Val! The weather has picked up, the birds are singing and the gardening needs doing!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Beautiful day today, but stil COLD! Off to Soria soon. Anybody know of a good restaurant in Soria capital?
Weren't you going to Blighty Jojo?? Or are your kids still at school like xabiachica's?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Beautiful day today, but stil COLD! Off to Soria soon. Anybody know of a good restaurant in Soria capital?
> Weren't you going to Blighty Jojo?? Or are your kids still at school like xabiachica's?



Off on Friday PW, kids broke up last Friday, OH has been here since then, hence I've not been on here much. 

We went to Gibralter yesterday, I know everyone seems to say its a dump, but I really quite like it! Petrol on 70p a litre!!!!!!!Mind you it took over two hours to get out - they need to sort that border crossing out

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning:yo:

Aye, I was on medication last night .....therefore headache this morning

Hey ho, must go, got a Butano to get, a nice lady Butcher to visit & a roof terrace to paint........ the life of a rockstar eh


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning. 

Neverending rain here at the moment, but going to fly around the shops later to get the bits and pieces needed for Easter weekend as a lot of shops will be shut tomorrow (Jueves Santo). 

Have a lovely Easter weekend everybody.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ValL said:


> I am back in the land of the living not the waking dead ! medication is helping my sanity  Hope you have a great day .....


Bet I'm taking more than you are at the moment


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Morning:yo:
> 
> Aye, I was on medication last night .....therefore headache this morning
> 
> ...


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Val, 

Glad to hear you're feeling better ;-))

Hi Owdoggy

Hope you feel better soon ;-))

Hi All

It's been a miserable day in the UK, rain, rain and more rain BUT it's nearly time for us to fly back to Spain yippee ;-))


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

good morning everyone!! Its a beautiful morning here in Alhaurin de la Torre, altho theres a bit of a nip in the air, but that'll soon go!!!!!! More gardening and spring cleaning to do today YIIIPPPPPEEE!!!!! And the shops are all closed here today and tomorrow, so I cant escape!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Afternoon everybody, hope you are all enjoying the sun


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ValL said:


> Afternoon everybody, hope you are all enjoying the sun



Isnt it lovely, I've been trying to sort out the garden AAAAGGGHHH!! I keep stopping to have a little sunbathe and to check the forum tho - I mustnt do all the garden at once, I'll have nothing to do when its done HAH!!!!! if only!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

I have decided to change the bedrooms around and throw out an old bed. I have bought some new linen etc for my room and am having fun for ME  time to take another step forward I think.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ValL said:


> I have decided to change the bedrooms around and throw out an old bed. I have bought some new linen etc for my room and am having fun for ME  time to take another step forward I think.


you go girl!!!!! Theres nothing more invogourating than having good old clear out and change around!

Jo xxxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning guys & gals :yo:

Having done some of that nasty "work" stuff yesterday, I'm still in shock so today I will be doing mostly naff all...........hopefully



Doggy









p.s. ******, just forgot it's Friday innit.......that means Spanish lesson.......... another baffling Friday ....... I wounder if teach will can it for easter.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Afternoon all, the tablets work I have not long woken up !  lovely out today still a little chilly though. 


Ps do the deleted message disappear after a while or stay there ? just a nosy question


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ValL said:


> Afternoon all, the tablets work I have not long woken up !  lovely out today still a little chilly though.
> 
> 
> Ps do the deleted message disappear after a while or stay there ? just a nosy question


it's afternoon????.....good ..means it's only a few hours to curry time


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello All

We're sat at the airport waiting for our flight.......casa2 here we come ;-))


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

JazII said:


> Hello All
> 
> We're sat at the airport waiting for our flight.......casa2 here we come ;-))


Have a good flight Jaz. Hope it's nice weather where you're headed.lane::rain:

xx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Have a good flight Jaz. Hope it's nice weather where you're headed.lane::rain:
> 
> xx


Thanks Tallulah..........just got back from our friend Paco's bar from where we had a good viewpoint of the procession......even at this time of night we only needed a light jacket for the walk back ;-)) 

Happy Easter everybody


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello, full of the cold or something today raging throat and headache eyes falling out when bend down so am not doing it ! curled up in duvet on chair. Hope you are all well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ValL said:


> Hello, full of the cold or something today raging throat and headache eyes falling out when bend down so am not doing it ! curled up in duvet on chair. Hope you are all well.


Poor you!! No bending down then - simple LOL!!!! I've gotta nasty cold coming too, I'm in the UK at the mo, so I guess its no surprise, altho he weather here isnt too bad, hazy sun, bit of a cold breeze, but not too freezing cold I guess. My family here are all saying how beautiful it is WTF??????

As lovely as it is to see the family, I'm missing Spain dreadfully. England is sooooo miserable, not just the climate, but the people, the aura, the colours..... Everything seems so grey here and so busy

Jo xxxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I've had this cold since we got back and it's misery, but it will go away soon


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello All....I hope those of you feeling a bit under the weather are back to feeling top notch soon  Me.......well I'm full of the joys of spring :llama::llama::llama:


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Howzit goin'?*

Hi Jo, I am interested to know if your daughter Ruby is with you, and if so, how is she finding the reality of being back in England?! Sometimes being back "home" can make you see all the good points of what you actually have in your hand (i.e. Spain)...! I hope it all is going well, anyway 

I ask because my daughter (to be 14) will be coming with us to Spain mid-year and while she is very enthusiastic I do worry about what the reality might be like for her - so when you post re: your daughter's progress I always read it with interest!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jockm said:


> Hi Jo, I am interested to know if your daughter Ruby is with you, and if so, how is she finding the reality of being back in England?! Sometimes being back "home" can make you see all the good points of what you actually have in your hand (i.e. Spain)...! I hope it all is going well, anyway
> 
> I ask because my daughter (to be 14) will be coming with us to Spain mid-year and while she is very enthusiastic I do worry about what the reality might be like for her - so when you post re: your daughter's progress I always read it with interest!



Hiya!! Well we're now back in Spain!! We gtot back a couple of hours ago and phew!!!!

As for Ruby, yes she went back to the UK with us and I really hate to say this - I really, really hate to say this, but the minute we arrived in the UK she brightened up, it was like a weight was lifted, she held her head up, brushed her hair away from her face (in Spain she tends to hide behind a curtain of hair for some reason??), she smiled and just looked altogether happier! She was immediately on the phone to her UK friends who she then rushed off to see, she was giggling and just looked "at home"! Anyway, we're back now and she went straight up to her room and has plugged herself into her ipod - school tomorrow and I suspect the black cloud over her head will reappear!? 


Remember that kids are all different tho - girls in particular are a mystery (I'm sure you know that), so dont worry too much that Ruby may be a stereotype of how all young teenage girls would be here!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Blow!*

I do feel for you Jo - no doubt at some point she will pass over the hump and be into it, but I'm sure it can be a pain in the proverbial waiting for it to happen!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Evening All, 

We had a fairly warm day today.......we managed to cycle to the beach and enjoy a few hours with a book and a beer......trying to decide whether to nip out for a coffee and a bite or stay in (as we're eating out round a friends house tomorrow night)....

Have a good evening everyone ;-))


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It's the Good Morning All thread, so.....

Good morning all. Looks like it's gonna be a lovely day.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It's the Good Morning All thread, so.....
> 
> Good morning all. Looks like it's gonna be a lovely day.


Hi Tallulah and all,
Looks like it's going to be a lovely day here too, although I had on on the car when I went out this morning!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

huh!! it looks sh!t here LOL!! Cloudy, windy and a few drops of rain on the windscreen while I was driving to the schools!!!! I've got my big fleece on again!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

blue skies and sunny, but everything is covered in the yellow dust from the pine trees


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Clear blue skies here, but it is still freezing!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Clear blue skies & getting damn warm here........... sorry Jo




Doggy


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Clear blue skies & getting damn warm here........... sorry Jo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only posting to say "doggy keep posting - I always look to see the latest doggy picture even if the thread has no relevance to me" :clap2:

But to say something on topic - here in Asturias another beautiful day although not 100% blue as last 3. Also great weather in Brittany according to my work colleague.

Well I'll leave you all to it as despite high unemployment I have a job to do. Each day I have to walk down to the harbour and check there is water in it. If there is I reward myself with a beer 

Do others have such jobs I wonder


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Only posting to say "doggy keep posting - I always look to see the latest doggy picture even if the thread has no relevance to me" :clap2:
> 
> But to say something on topic - here in Asturias another beautiful day although not 100% blue as last 3. Also great weather in Brittany according to my work colleague.
> 
> ...


Yeah, believe it or not I have a job too, (not as good as yours though) 
See you


----------

